# mites in the environment



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

I know freezing is a good way to prevent mites, but I bought a bale of alphalfa and it is way too big to fit in the freezer. I'm considering bagging up a small bit, but that poses it own problems. I'm wondering how long it takes for any potential mites to die off without a mouse to host. The bale has been in my Florida heated garage. There have never been any signs of mice in there. Is it reasonably safe to use it after a qt time and how long should the qt time be?


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

I can't find an answer to this - been hunting for a while! All I can find is that mites such as Cheyletielle and Sarcoptes generally don't live past 10 days off the host, but for Myobia and other mosue fur mites I can't get any information at all


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks. You were able to find more than me. It has been more than 10 days, so I'm going to guess that it is safe.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

What you need to be worried about is eggs. Ew. Generally you can bake bedding at 200 degrees F for an hour to kill any yukky eggies.


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Yeah, that's what I was trying to find out. Mite species may not be very resilient but often the other forms (eggs, pupae) can be


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Yes, the eggs can be quite resilient, laying dormant in a pet store for ages in the bedding, till suprise! You bring it home.  Also eggs are hard to kill in poo, so while you may be treating the mouse, you need to treat the bedding as well in the cage, cause eggs are in the poops. I hate mites!!!


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

How annoying.

On a side question, how can I tell if my mice get mites? I know itching is a symptom, but is there a way to check for mites at home or is a vet the only one who can see them?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

> On a side question, how can I tell if my mice get mites?


Usually you can see them, but otherwise hold the mouse on your palm and cup your other hand over it for about 20 seconds. The warmth makes the mites crawl up to the tips of the hair.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

baldness on the back or shoulders with little red areas of scratching too, but Sarah's probably works a little sooner.


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

I haven't seen any baldness. I have one buck that has barbered his face, but I've changed the bedding to help with that. I have three does that seemed a bit itchy wen I brought them home, but haven't gotten any worse. I lean a bit towards they have gotten better. I'll try the hand thing with a magnifying glass, just to be sure.


----------



## Mouse Queen 96 (Jul 11, 2011)

Stick it in your car on the next 100 degree day and leave the car in the sun.... That may kill them


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

It sat in there like that for a few days. Then I couldn't stand how strong the smell was and moved it to the garage.


----------

